# Test your logic



## Durin's Bane (Apr 25, 2008)

http://proveyourlogic.com/

Took me round 30 minutes to finish it. Yet I had to guess questions 2 and 10, just can't find any logic in them so if you do tell me.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry to anyone who wants to figure these out on their own but Durin's Bane must be answered.

#2

The letters shown are the first letters of the numbers 1-9
The answer is T because ten is next (after 9).

#10

He is their 4th child so the answer is Gregory


*note: It sometimes helps to look closely at the pictures*

Hope that cleared things up for you.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Apr 25, 2008)

Well my mistake... wasn't ten... After the question about what's in the letter came another question "there was also...?" and that was the other one I can't answer... #17?... 
Anyway thanks for the logic for #2, kept thinking about it for 3 days and now that I see it... well shame on me for not figuring it out myself.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 25, 2008)

Durin's Bane said:


> http://proveyourlogic.com/
> 
> Took me round 30 minutes to finish it. Yet I had to guess questions 2 and 10, just can't find any logic in them so if you do tell me.



I _hate_ logic! (That's why I did so well in geometry and so lousy in algebra.) Give me intuition any day of the week! I also hate crossword puzzles, Rubik's cubes, Sudoku, shape-fitting, riddles, syllogisms, and all such. And word search puzzles are the very bottom of the barrel. Pretty much on the basis of intuitional thinking and plenty of "Aha!" experiences, I managed to pile up four college degrees despite "weaknesses" in logic and higher math. 

Barley


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2008)

> After the question about what's in the letter came another question "there was also...?" and that was the other one I can't answer... #17?...



Was that the question with the page written in code. If so, there's a clue at the bottom of the page about how to solve the code.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 7, 2008)

stuck on 8. . . the question about the boat trip is silly.

I guessed the right answer but I have no idea why on 8.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 7, 2008)

I think the question about the "lying book" might be bugged. I thought I had it figured out, but it told me I was wrong so I just kept guessing and I seriously have guessed every answer and it tells me I'm wrong every time. It gives you three chances, there are only five options, and I've tried the question multiple times entering in every answer, so it is impossible that every one is wrong. I've even started doing alternate versions like "first" "1" "1st." 

None of them work. 

???


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2008)

> I think the question about the "lying book" might be bugged. I thought I had it figured out, but it told me I was wrong so I just kept guessing and I seriously have guessed every answer and it tells me I'm wrong every time. It gives you three chances, there are only five options



Are you talking about question 11? If so, there are far more than 5 options. I passed by typing in the digits for the page number.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 8, 2008)

There was page one, page two, page 658, page 659, and page 1000 unless I was misreading the question.

Now I've got to look again. I was thinking it was page 659. 

Ok, it says the pages are as follows:

Page one says "One Page is Lying"
Page two says, "Two pages are lying." 
1000th page says, "1000 pages are lying"

and the pages in the book say

658 pages are lying, (pg 658)
and
659 pages are lying (pg 659)

so unless they are wanting us to believe every page says it's page number is lying, that's only five pages that they tell us say anything at all, so I count that as five options as to which could be telling the truth. I guess they could want us to assume that, but I didn't think I should. I guess that must be what I'm missing. That changes the whole dang puzzle. 

OK, got it. That actually made the dang puzzle easy. Blah.



Oh, and question twelve asks "How much inches did the worm travel?" 
Shouldn't that be "How many?"


----------



## Starbrow (May 8, 2008)

The logic puzzles were a lot of fun, but I can't say I was impressed with the English grammar. I had difficulty sometimes figuring out what the puzzles meant. Do you think that it's a poor translation into English (maybe from Elvish), or maybe some brilliant mathematician who didn't quite pass his English tests?


----------

